# In my case...



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

I was totally focused on DP/DR. DP/DR was also the trigger for panick attacks. And hence DP/DR was the illness I wanted to cure.

However, as years passed by (15), swallowing tranxene, making a grandioso career, doing all the things I dreaded one thing did not make sense: I was doing everything in my willpower to conquer the beast but I could not comprehend it and therefore finish it. As you get older most of you will turn milder. That happened in my case as well. I finally started to get an understanding that not DP/DR was my problem but the total neglicence of my needs.

I turned older, people started to get married, got divorced, got a baby (or two), died, bought a house (or two), made big bucks, went bankrupt etc.

In my case nothing seemed to move. Even my DP/DR was a constant. After DP/DR, anxiety, depression (as a 'name') I realized that all those bloody feelings have one point in common: not being honest to your needs.

Hence the feeling of of being the robot, the fog, the fear...Of course, while functioning and not living you turn yourself into a robot. And that is DP/DR. And the the reason for functioning is (presumably) anxiety.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

what are you saying in essense? any advice? i am getting older 30 now and 12 yrs have gone by and still nothing has gotten better.


----------



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

Actually I am saying to start living instead of thinking about living. In my case I had to conclude that DP is just a symptom of anxiety (took me years to acept this btw). I was overanalyzing almost everything. Once I stopped analyzing DP the intensity of it decreased more than the half. Because it decreased I could do things again in life and hence DP almost disappeared. However, the overanalysis as a part of my condition (I was addicted to analysis) also controlled other segments of my life (relations, work etc.).


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Your dead right there - life must move forward in a positive way otherwise you can mentally seize to exist. There must be structure in forward motion. If you get bored> depressed> anxious> derealised etc. It is a corner your subconcious mind has riddled itself into - a state of mind which because you have spent so long becoming self-obsessed with has become your reality leaving the neglected experince of real life a fuzzy dream...


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

deusx and jimmyb

you guys are barking up the right tree!

getting to know yourself, what you have experienced, and who you really are is a massive challenge but it is worth it.


----------

